# HELP!!.. My wife is holding my testicles hostage.



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

OK.... Ive made a mess... a big mess in the wifes kitchen.

How do you get beeswax out of cloth material like towels and pot/pans...
She not a very happy person right now. 
If I put them in the dishwasher and clothes washer will the drains get plugged up with wax ?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The pans are not difficult, just time-consuming.

Simmer water in them, let it cool, take the layer of hardened wax off of the water. Add a little water to replace what was simmered off and repeat maybe 4 times. Follow with a good washing and they should be fine.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

You idiot! :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: 

Didn't you read in your beginner's beekeeping books where it says to NEVER use your wife's good kitchen stuff to render beeswax?

Good luck, is all's I can say- you're gonna need it!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm with Elizabeth on this one. I think the smartest thing you can do is go out and get your wife new towels that are nicer than the original ones. Approach her on your knees with them in your extended arms as you chant "I'm not worthy". Works every time.

Seriously, you could try boiling water but if the wax has set (and is dark or has propylis in it) I think you will have a near impossible time getting them as pristine as your wife remembers them to have been.

Mike


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

I guess its time to beg for forgiveness(at least til the next time..heheh)
I figured getting the wax off of pans would be fairly easy but I cringe at the mess with the kitchen towels.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Sparkie-

Tomorrow is Saturday. Get up early, hit some garage sales, and if you're lucky you can get your own set of wax rendering kitchenware.

When I started rendering wax I was able to find a really nice, heavy stainless steel pot and a single-eye electric stove element for $1 apiece. THAT was a good deal. 

In addition to that, or instead of, gather up some scrap lumber and find an old window and build yourself a solar wax melter. This is actually how I melt most of my wax now anyway. It is especially useful for tossing in the bits and pieces of wax that accumulate while working the hives or extracting small amounts of honey.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

You're going to miss those testicles buddy!

This is going to take more than a few towels to fix. This might go as far as new pots, a few dinners out, a couple of nice gifts and a lot of yes dears.


Don't use anything for beekeeping that you want to return to it's original use. The time spent cleaning is not worth it. Do the garage sale thing and have a seperate everything for beekeeping.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

LOL, gave me a nice laugh. hehe, oh, can't help you though. :haha:


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

Oregonsparkie said:


> OK.... Ive made a mess... a big mess in the wifes kitchen.
> 
> How do you get beeswax out of cloth material like towels and pot/pans...
> She not a very happy person right now.
> If I put them in the dishwasher and clothes washer will the drains get plugged up with wax ?


 go to the store, get a BUNCH of paper bags, 
go home, apologize AGAIN to wife, explain youre trying to fix it, and kindlyy ask for a return of aforementioned body parts.

get iron set on high , sandwich affected towels between paper bags, iron paper bags/towel sandwich, to melt wax and suck hot wax into bags, keep moving bags around till all wax is out, or as much as possible, then wash towels in boiling water,, once boiled, drop clean rocks into the water, to weight the towels down, let water cool, and take off the floating wax, remove rocks, repeat boiling process
if theres only bits its not too hard, if they are say more than 40% covered with wax , 


pull out cash, offer to take wife to dinner, and shopping at local store for wonderfull new towels, and wash cloths, and perhaps a nice set of matching plates too, and while at it , honey would you like to change the carpet /paint wallpaper/new car ?
again , beg forgiveness, give completely contrite look  , vow to ask her kind assistance with helping you and your inept masculine self find your own set of bee keeping dishware and towels at the local rummage sales  , and if she finds ANYTHING else at one she wants, :yeeha: again look contrite apologize and graciously haul newly purchased item to the vehicle, and again into the home. :haha: 
any time you serve honey in the future year , :yeeha: mention to her how lucky you are to have her as your wife, and how much you love her, and promise never to use the good kitchen stuff for bee stuff ever ever :yeeha: ever again! :haha: 
good luck , and , by the way, dont do it again


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks bethlaf,

Ill give that a try.. she is sorta getting over it but reminds me when she can.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Ouch , Are you able to hit them high notes now????


----------

